

How to be a good programmer - momedalhouma

good evening everybody, i&#x27;m zakary from belgium , this year i wil get my bachelor degree in computer sience ( developer) , i think in last 3 year i didn&#x27;t make a lot of  applications, i don&#x27;t know but i don&#x27;t likle to stay programing for a long hours. my only skills are java with some basis framwork like spring , hiberante, i&#x27;m good in swing. but really i dont have confidence to go to search job because all time i think i&#x27;m bad programer who don&#x27;t speek english well, i&#x27;m here fo some advices for me as junior developer
======
kirinan
I'm not going to say that I'm the best programmer, because I'm not. However,
here is some advice: 1 ) Your English isn't bad, but I'd work on it everyday.
Think of it as a programming language, and try to learn some of the syntax
rules everyday. Its not Context Free, but I guarantee you it will pay
dividends if you learn to speak/write english very well. This can be done
combined with my number 2 advice. 2 ) Pick a project on Github that you like
(Open Source) and contribute. Fix bugs and Do patches until you feel
comfortable that you can add features. On your commit messages, practice good
English skills, be clear and concise on what you did. This will improve your
programming skills and your english skills in the same vein (which is
awesome). 3 ) Write Blog posts. Even if you don't publish them, write what you
are thinking and proof-read them yourself/find a friend who is good at English
to proof read them. 4 ) Pick one language (Java isn't bad its very popular)
and just read a book a month about it. It doesn't have to be Syntax but it can
be about concurrency and other models in the language. You will find a lot of
programming constructs are simple, once your understand the fundamentals. 5 )
Master the fundamentals. Creating good unit tests, writing good comments (In
English!), and writing reusable and readable code.

These will make you a better programmer. It takes time, no one is born a
master, but if you work at it and get a little bit better everyday, you will
eventually become one.

------
momedalhouma
thanks a lot of kirinan i wil kip your advices in my mind , i read each day
english book to improve my english . you know the problem is i 'm 28 year , i
have classmath how are engeners today. it's so dificult to accept that ,
because i didn't work hard in school now i pay for that. this year i have
thought a long time and i wil change my life, my gol is to be a java architect
i wil prove for my freind , my family , my teacher that i can be great in life
,

